# How much for a full reloading kit? I'd like to get into it.



## thehunterfisherman448

I know nothing about reloading except that you can customize your own ammunition to your needs. And its cheaper than factory shells. I would like to start realoading my own rifle and shotgun shells, how much would i be looking at cost wise if i wanted to get the whole nine yards?


----------



## Burly1

An RCBS Master Reloading package will run around $275. Add a tumbler and media for another $60. Add a single set of dies for $25 or so. Powder will run around $20 per pound. Bullets will average $15 for a box of 50. All these prices will vary, as you find sales, change brands, and of course, depending on what you reload for. Reloading is one of those hobbies that can be taken as far as your budget will allow. There's cheap, good, and the best, available in all categories. Unless you shoot quite a bit, you'll never see a return on your investment in reloading equipment. The recent rises in the cost of metals, manufacturing and transportation/shipping have increased the prices of components and equipment, making factory ammunition, in many cases, a better option for shooters. Having said that; there is great satisfaction, and often performance, to be had by reloading ammo that suits your firearm perfectly.
If you do a search of the forum on reloading, you will have a chance to review hundreds of opinions on every conceiveable aspect of the hobby. Hope you've got lots of time on your hands!
Good fortune, Burl


----------



## thehunterfisherman448

thanks for the advice. Seeing that I dont shoot a whole bunch, I dont think i will get one. It sounds like a fun hobby, but maybe ill get into it when i have more money and time on my hands.


----------



## Remington 7400

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cf...&prodID=LEE90962&CFID=703883&CFTOKEN=62775322

This is probably the cheapest way to get started. Lee makes good single stange presses and dies. I'm not crazy about their progressive presses, shot shell reloader, or powder scales though. In the end you will have a mix of every brand.

I have:

LEE Single Stage O-Ring press
LEE Hand Press
RCBS Progressive press
LEE powder scale
Hornady powder scale
RCBS digital scale
LEE pistol dies
Hornady, LEE, and Lyman rifle dies
Lyman case tumbler
LEE case trimmers
Hornady powder trickler
Lyman case prep tools
LEE case prep tools
MTM load blocks
RCBS load blocks
LEE Ram Prime
LEE Auto Prime
LEE Shellholders
Lyman bullet molds
LEE bullet molds
LEE bullet sizing dies
Frankfort Arsenal bullet puller
Redding 3-BR powder measure
LEE powder dippers

For progressive presses look to RCBS or Dillion.


----------



## kizlode

When I first got started in reloading, four buddies and I got together and decided to split costs. I was fortunate enough to draw the equipment tag from the hat as I also had the room for a fairly permanent set-up.
Another guy drew the die tag, another the bullets and brass, another the powder, etc.
At that time There was a cataloge company named "HERTER'S". (anybody rember them?)
We all had a fine time learning all we could from friends, family, and books.
You might give this a try, and you might find that you are shooting more than you do now. :sniper:


----------



## Pap

You might check the Lee anniversary kit. They run about 70.00 dollars. They are a little slow,but at 71 years I'm in no hurry anyway. What I load shoots better than factory in my rifle.


----------



## tinknocker

Burly is right on here- You'll never see the return. I have a Dillon rl550 and I hardly ever use it anymore. Better off buying retail box ammo, especially if your shooting 9, 40, 45, or any other common handgun load


----------



## Danimal

Once again I have to agree with Burly!

I have the RCBS Master kit and love it. I have added a few things to it over the years like the RCBS Elec. scale/disp. But that was after 14 yrs without it.

As for the cost.... depends on the quality you want. Last Sunday, I reloaded 250 rounds of .45 ammo and on Good Friday shot 450 rounds out of it.

Some of the reloads were Spear lead semi wadcutters that I bought for $25 for 500 at a gun show. (yes a few years ago), but that means I can reload for about $7 per 50 rounds. The cheapest I can buy factory ammo is $13/50.... So I really don't save money, I just shoot twice as much.


----------



## bwnelson

You don't get into reloading. Reloading gets into you.

Horribly addicting stuff. But the upside is the self education of ballistics and forced trigger time WILL make you a MUCH better rifleman.

THAT justifies reloading for anybody.

In hindsight, I didn't know JACK about riflery before I started loading my own.


----------

